# Wie Betrüger Geld machen mit Ihrem schlechten Gewissen



## Hippo (22 März 2012)

> *"Ihr Computer wurde gesperrt, es wurden Raubkopien gefunden": Die Nachricht sieht täuschend echt aus. Wer diese Botschaft erhält und sich ertappt fühlt, ist schnell zur Zahlung eines Bußgelds bereit. Doch Vorsicht - es handelt sich um eine perfide Masche von Internetbetrügern. *


weiter hier >>> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,822719,00.html#ref=rss


----------

